# US envoy links Haqqani militants to Pakistan government



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2011)

It's good that an official has stated this publicly but I'm surprised that it actually happened.  We'll see what the diplomatic aftermath will be.



> 17 September 2011 Last updated at 13:20 ET
> *US envoy links Haqqani militants to Pakistan government*
> 
> There is evidence linking the Haqqani militant network to Pakistan's government, the US ambassador to Pakistan has said in a radio interview.
> ...


----------



## pardus (Sep 17, 2011)

I've said it a hundred times before, we need to let India annex Pakistan with extreme prejudice.


----------



## AWP (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone who follows this not see the writing on the wall? Certainly the Taliban and HQN do, I'd like to think most everyone can see it.
The ISI is setting up the HQN and TB to have a head-to-head, winner-takes-all-and-becomes-our-proxy fight between those two. PK is hedging bets in ways that would make bookies in Vegas proud. Back the US/ Afghan coalition, back the HQN, back the TB, curry a little favor with Iran.....they are covering all of the bases possible.

The HQN was one of the Big 7 or Peshawar 7 during the Soviet era. Little known fact about the brave/ poor/ oppressed/ freedom loving Afghans fighting the big, bad Soviet wolf: the Afghans hate each other. There are numerous documented cases of them fighting each other during a battle with the Soviets, a little 1 v 1 v 1 in the 80's. When the Soviets left? Same thing.

PK and the ISI are playing everyone against everyone for the right to be their puppet.

And Sirajewddin's (I just like spelling it like that) comments about how they no longer have sanctuaries in PK: does anyone believe that for a second? These are not the droids you are looking for.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 17, 2011)

Haqqani who?  Sorry, never heard of them.  Haqqani... isn't that the the name of the PK ambassador to the US?

I think the HQN would be happy with Paktia, Paktika, and Khowst and a couple of cabinet-level positions in the TB government, which will go back into effect... right about the time we pull our troops out.

Sirajewddin, lol.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ummmm no shit???


----------

